# FreeBSD Foundation recognized public utility (FR)



## goraxmax (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking for some information. I know freebsd FreeBSD is recognised as a public utiliy in the USA and when you give money to fbsd FreeBSD, you get tax deductions. I am wondering if I am able to have the same process in France: freebsd FreeBSD is not recognized by the French state, and I am not a lawyer, but I would like the freebsd FreeBSD Foundation to be recognized in France too. Some one can help?

Thank you for this BSD distribution


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 5, 2011)

This is really the wrong place to ask. We only deal with user support for the operating system here.

Contact the FreeBSD Foundation directly at http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/.

Closed.


----------

